# BufferedWriter Zeilenumbruch



## Tanja 24 (25. Okt 2005)

Hallo ich habe einen BufferedWriter und schreibe in einer For Schleife einen String in eine Datei soweit so gut. Nur mit der Methode write wird die ganze Zeit alles an den Vorhandenen String angehängt, wie kann ich einen Zeilenumbruch bewirken?
Danke! 

 writer.write(line);


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Okt 2005)

API anschauen

writer.newLine();


----------



## Sky (25. Okt 2005)

```
writer.newLine();
```


----------

